# I made GOAT BUTTER and it's AWESOME!



## nightskyfarm

I DID make Goat Butter. It's AWESOME! The cream was chilled overnight and was thick enough to hold up a spoon! I had to add a bit of water so the churn would spin. I made 1.61 lbs. of butter which came from 4.5 gallons of milk! (Now, the herd is Alpine Saanen and La Mancha and I think those La Manchas are the ones putting out the BF.) I cut the butter into quarter pound slices. I am liking my cream separator and butter churn. dance:

I am thinking of adding 4 - 5 Nigerian Dwarf does next season to increase my overall BF. Good idea?
Are the purchasing guidelines the same when looking at Nigerians or are there some unique traits I need to be aware of?


----------



## hsmomof4

Yes, goat butter is the BOMB!!! :biggrin


----------



## Guest

You want to make sure your Nigerians come from good milking lines, like any other breed, there are some that are not so good at capacity.. Other than that no unique traits to look for.. 
Nothing better than fresh goat butter, with crackers.. love it... 
My Nigerians have such a high BF content, I can skim it.. don't need a separator..


----------



## nightskyfarm

I can only imagine how the added BF will help in the cheese room! I have 2 local breeders of Nigerians that I am working with to get me some high quality stock. Can they milk through like some of my "big" girls?


----------



## Guest

I have one line that does milk thru like the big girls, but not all of them do.. The one thing that I have noticed about them vs the other breeds, as soon as they are pg, they try to dry themselves up.. try.. I don't let them.. keep milking them ...


----------



## jdranch

I took a soap class awhile back and met someone who made butter from goat's milk. She didn't own a microwave but said her most used favorite kitchen *appliance* was her cream separator. Did it taste like butter made from cows? What butter churn and separator do you use?


----------



## nightskyfarm

This is the cream separator that I have: http://www.coburn.com/display/product.asp?ProdId=10295&CatId=64&BaseCatID=0 
Of course it is more expensive now than when I bought mine. Mine was $395 back in 2006 and is was sold as used, but barely. SS bowl and screens, heavy duty motor (sounda like a jet engine without the whine) actually it's very quiet. The brand is Kamdhenu it is made in India. Had directions in English, not that's a plus. They are all a pain to clean because of the number of parts. And you do need to have a minimum of three gallons to operate it. Many of the foreign ones need converters to operate on our current; this one does not.

As far as the quality of the butter .......... IT IS FAB! Tastes sweet and creamy,mine has not off taste. Yes it is NOT cultured. I can only imagine what cultured butter would taste like and I might try that next. When soft, right after churning, washing and salting, I pack the molds and put them in the freezer for a couple hours, then remove the butter and package. I keep frozen until I want to use it.


----------



## hsmomof4

It tastes better than butter from cows (of course.  ) My family loves it. DH grumbled at first when I bought a cream separator and then a churn (I got the churn at a flea market...it's an antique) but once he tried the butter, he stopped grumbling.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Stacey is right on. It really is AMAZING and I don't think I want to use the Cow Butter I make anymore. And that is really great butter too! Mostly because I make it.


----------



## jdranch

nightskyfarm said:


> Stacey is right on. It really is AMAZING and I don't think I want to use the Cow Butter I make anymore. And that is really great butter too! Mostly because I make it.


Don't let Emily and Annabelle hear you say that!


----------



## nightskyfarm

Ssh - Then I'll say it very quietly. I really do LOVE my cowies though! Emily is due to calve 1 February!! And Annabelle ended up open and was just bred to a Guernsey and if she takes, her due date would be 17 August. That's my middle son's B-day what do you know.


----------



## Anita Martin

Jennifer, I'm also thinking of adding just one Nigerian to my herd....but I need teats....do the herds you are looking at have good milking lines with teats big enough not to cause hand cramps?


----------



## jdranch

BTW, what did you do with the milk that had the cream separated out from it?


----------



## nightskyfarm

I will use it for soaping and to feed back to piggies!


----------



## nightskyfarm

Anita, I am looking a Sally Hurst's goats. She hand milks all of them! And does not seem to have a difficult time with it. They raise Nigerians and Obers. The name of their herd is Tobacco Creek.


----------



## jdranch

Just curious- do you have to pasteurize?


----------



## nightskyfarm

I have to pasteurize because I am regulated, so I pasteurize the milk and cool to 100 degrees and then separate. Do not try to pasteurize the cream, it will scorch because it is so thick.


----------



## jdranch

good to know- tfs!


----------

